# Warning Points



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just noticed it under my avatar and on my profile page 

















whats the punishment rankings for this feature ? whats the punishment ? how many for a ban ? temporary ban ? lifetime ban ? is a warning point really necessary ? How does it work ? Can anybody assign warning points ? Can i only see my warning points and not other peoples ? Is there an appeal process ? It seems really childish .


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats interesting, i haven't seen that feature before..


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

never seen it before, is it still there?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the system is designed, to make it simple, if you do bone headed things become overly rude/abrasive and will not stop, or post about dangerous activities, or make personal attacks, attempt selling in user areas........................ you know most things in the user agreement that some people either dont read ar always have a tendency to think rules dont apply to them. for 99.9% it means absolutely nothing, but for that .1 percent it is a visual way of reminding them they have put themselves on a short leash. the punishment is quite stern, a bare bottom spanking


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Why do I have one?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> Why do I have one?


the bird incident


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh ok!Enough said!


----------



## slingman2 (Jan 13, 2012)

It would appear I have one too. I wonder why. Be polite if the moderators or whoever allocates the 'warnings' had the common courtesy to notify the recipients with an explanation. I guess that's way to much to ask in this day and age.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

slingman2 said:


> It would appear I have one too. I wonder why. Be polite if the moderators or whoever allocates the 'warnings' had the common courtesy to notify the recipients with an explanation. I guess that's way to much to ask in this day and age.


Hmmm .... I am looking at your post, and this is what I see:

14 posts
0 warning points

LocationUnited Kingdom
It would appear you have "0 warning points". Not sure why you think you have any.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

slingman2 said:


> It would appear I have one too. I wonder why. Be polite if the moderators or whoever allocates the 'warnings' had the common courtesy to notify the recipients with an explanation. I guess that's way to much to ask in this day and age.


yuppers, in my viewing of your page you have a big zero warning's curious on how you came up with the warnings?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Clairvoyance?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Jakerock said:


> Clairvoyance?


impending doom, well naturally its 2012, nearing DECEMBER 21 du du du duhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

I need to find someone who believes in 2012, i wonder how cheap they'll sell there house and car? hmmmm.

That's somewhat by the by anyway.

Andy


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

If I get one do I get to hang out with all the cool kids?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL..."the bird incident"??? That's just a tease, I can't help but wonder what that means.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

bootneck said:


> I need to find someone who believes in 2012, i wonder how cheap they'll sell there house and car? hmmmm.
> 
> That's somewhat by the by anyway.
> 
> Andy


its harder to find someone who does not. check out the preppers, their even on NAT GEO
by the way you have it bass akwards, they are hoarding not selling


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there really a system to this. if so, what does it entail besides the "bare-bottom spanking"?


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I was at Tulum (Mexico) a couple of years ago while on vacation. They were explaining the Mayan calendar and I asked about the 2012 thing. I got a lot of laughs and was told that while it had been great for business the fact of the matter was that the calendar just "re-sets".


----------



## slingman2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Charles said:


> It would appear I have one too. I wonder why. Be polite if the moderators or whoever allocates the 'warnings' had the common courtesy to notify the recipients with an explanation. I guess that's way to much to ask in this day and age.


Hmmm .... I am looking at your post, and this is what I see:
14 posts
0 warning points

LocationUnited Kingdom
It would appear you have "0 warning points". Not sure why you think you have any.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
Just that the notice has suddenly appeared, as with Imperial. Jesus Freak above thinks he has one (which seems confirmed by New Convert) but it doesn't show on his profile. I find the whole thing seems slightly strange.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

it appears that mods can see everyones warning point status, regular members can only see thier own- appears one of my questions is answered .


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there any







button for it ?


----------



## catasling (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Is there any
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes buy a new computer lol


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sharkman said:


> I was at Tulum (Mexico) a couple of years ago while on vacation. They were explaining the Mayan calendar and I asked about the 2012 thing. I got a lot of laughs and was told that while it had been great for business the fact of the matter was that the calendar just "re-sets".


the reset thing is one interpretation of the "meaning" the conspiracy theorists have soooooo many ideas as to what might happen as well as religious groups, my thoughts, dont worry, be happy


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Just move to Australia, you get to live an extra day


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been considering this since i heard some cool stories about Roo's


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

bikermikearchery said:


> If I get one do I get to hang out with all the cool kids?


You can hang out with me!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> If I get one do I get to hang out with all the cool kids?


You can hang out with me!
[/quote]i was'nt gonna say any thing about the big trip giveaway, if you get enough warning points you get an all expense paid shopping spree at wally world escorted by your favorite walmart troll


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


>


thats some good tunes, i am gonna have to look up more of the old school blues


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Indeed too cool. I thought it was appropriate considering the "warning points" thread as surely I will incur some.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Just saw this thread. I don't have anything to add except that this is not a new feature. It has been there since I started the site. All that changed was that it used to show a "warning bar"(it would have been an empty rectangle, in the same location, for most), and after the latest upgrade it shows a numerical count of warnings.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Just so we're informed, is there a system to this numerically or is it calculated otherwise in terms of consequences? No mention of what those consequences are, either. Also, Is each warning explained as to why it was issued?

Edit: never mind this question was already answered in a previous post.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Imperial said:


> It seems really childish .


I'll have to agree.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> It seems really childish .


I'll have to agree.
[/quote]
I TOTAL AGREE


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Guys, this is in every forum software made(that I am aware of, although I haven'used the free forum host software). it has been in the software that I use on this site from day 1. You can think that it is childish if you like, but that would mean that you think that all forums are childish. I swear, people sure do like to complain around here.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

In retort I'll have say you are awfully sensitive to criticism but have no problem doling it out. All you had to do was explain that it is part of the software and out of your hands to begin with. The fact that I think this is childish does not globalize it into thinking the entire (or all) forums are. I don't think anybody was making a real stink over it, just giving our opinions which need not be stigmatized as negative.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

hello everyone, i think this is being taken a bit too seriously, as stated it is part of the software, some things we get as part of a package are unwanted but there any way. maybe i slipped up when i passed it off as a joke in my earliest post to this subject, but in reality its a non issue, as stated earlier 99.9% of posts are non issues, everyone has an opinion, and as long as its friendly interaction its all fine and dandy. be realistic of all the people discussing this topic none except one has any points, because this is a great community. shake hands and be friends, what do you say?


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't have enough animosity to about it in the first place to warrant a hand shake. I really was just poking fun at it as I have a natural aversion to authority in general and found it reminiscent of the 3rd grade.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mr.joel said:


> I didn't have enough animosity to about it in the first place to warrant a hand shake. I really was just poking fun at it as I have a natural aversion to authority in general and found it reminiscent of the 3rd grade.


ahhhhhh than we must be related


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

I will shake hands if I get a sticker







?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I thought i was asking a simple question ,







. so if i understand correctly, this "warning" thingy is just there cause of the software, and will therefore not be used, its a "dead" feature ? i only asked cause every forum uses it how ever they want and i was just curious as to how you, Aaron , were going to use it . maybe i should just pm my questions about the forum software . didnt there use to be a seperate sub forum on this site where you could ask these type of questions ?


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

The warning component is a part of the software, and is used for moderation of the site. It does get used, because it is how the mods ban spammers, warn flamers, etc. So, it is not a dead feature, it is just one that you never noticed before because you haven't broken any rules here.

I have attached what the Warning page looks like for Mods and Admins so you can see it. The "Reason" list includes what came out of the box:
Spamming
Inappropriate Language
Signature Violation
Abusive Behaviour
Topic Bumping


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

like i said most dont fall into the .1%


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NightKnight said:


> The warning component is a part of the software, and is used for moderation of the site. It does get used, because it is how the mods ban spammers, warn flamers, etc. So, it is not a dead feature, it is just one that you never noticed before because you haven't broken any rules here.
> 
> I have attached what the Warning page looks like for Mods and Admins so you can see it. The "Reason" list includes what came out of the box:
> Spamming
> ...


 







woo hooo ! im a guinea pig !! that explains all my questions, thanks a lot .


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Not to be a spoil sport or anything like that, but if a ffew have this warning post, then why do not all members have such listed next to their avitar? Don't mean to offend anyone. Thanks g


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

tnflipper52 said:


> Not to be a spoil sport or anything like that, but if a ffew have this warning post, then why do not all members have such listed next to their avitar? Don't mean to offend anyone. Thanks g


You aren't a spoiled sport you just didn't read through the entire thread









members can only see " x warning points" under their own avatar. Every member has them. and 99.9% x=0









LGD


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks lgd, I am truely a knucklehead.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, that clears that up!


----------



## Eyeball75 (Jul 9, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> LOL..."the bird incident"??? That's just a tease, I can't help but wonder what that means.


I would also love to know what this was, especially after Jesus Freak replied "Oh ok!Enough said!". Cmon, spill the beans!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Who got the bird?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

The early worm gets the bird!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The birds the word!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

is everyone really just a gossiping teenage girl?


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I want some warning points


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

pop shot said:


> I want some warning points


you'll have to ask Hrawk nicely, he has them in a ladle and keeps them for very special people.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, playing "iffy"&#8230;.If someone were to start a thread on how to make reconciliation for the err that he or she did to warrant the warning point; and, a person with 0 warning points were to do that exact thing, would they then have a negative 0 for their warning points?
Also with the negative 0 would they then be able to commit an infraction and then there warning points would return to 0?
Just asking&#8230;.also just kidding!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

RedRubber said:


> Ok, playing "iffy"&#8230;.If someone were to start a thread on how to make reconciliation for the err that he or she did to warrant the warning point; and, a person with 0 warning points were to do that exact thing, would they then have a negative 0 for their warning points?
> Also with the negative 0 would they then be able to commit an infraction and then there warning points would return to 0?
> Just asking&#8230;.also just kidding!


ok we are back to if you break your wife's favorite vase and she is not there to see it, did the vase break?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Not until she sees it! and the cat probably broke it jumping on the table. Durn cats!


----------

